# General > Gardening >  Strimmer Woes -- Help

## brokencross

This will probably get booted to gardening (or technical support??), but really it is a general cry for help.

Does anybody have a garden strimmer that does what it supposed to do regarding "self feeding cord".  i.e. when the strimmer cord gets short you are supposed to dunt the spring loaded button on the bottom on the ground and hey presto the cord feeds out "automatically" and is the cut to the right length by the sharp thingy on the guard.

I have access to 3 different types of strimmer and not one will autofeed.  I am sick fed up of having to sit down at regualr intervals and dismantle the strimmer head to find the cord which has disappeared.

Any suggestions.. ..please!?

----------


## Lady In Bed

Try a different thickness of twine. Worked for me :Grin:

----------


## joxville

I can't suggest anything better than what you're doing already. I've had to do it many times over the years with loads of strimmer's. They work when new but after a while they are crap. I'd like to find the chief of Black and Decker and strim his hairy head but it would probably jam up again.

----------


## jings00

sorry, i have the kiss o death wi these things. i have two strimmers sitting in the back porch and i hate them. grrrrrr.

----------


## percy toboggan

I experience exactly the same difficulty with the GL546 twin-line feed from Black & Decker.
The thing is useless and has never worked properly.

----------


## Margaret M.

I have a gas powered one and that thing can be really hard to start so when the dunt does not work it is really maddening.  My neighbours have seen me chuck that thing across the yard more than once -- the 90 degree heat makes me a little testier than usual.  There is something to the thickness of the line though, the dunt is working beautifully on the type I have in there now.  Try another brand of line and see if it works.  I've probably jinxed myself now.

----------


## joxville

> I experience exactly the same difficulty with the GL546 twin-line feed from Black & Decker.
> The thing is useless and has never worked properly.


 
Ah, so there's the root of your problem percy. You bought the old GL546, well known in strimmer circles for being a temperamental blighter for only feeding out one line. You should have splashed out an extra 73p and got the GL746 BGT TXi with overhead solozapator. It works beautifully. In fact the lady next door has asked me to trim her bush with it. :Grin:

----------


## joxville

Have any of you tried buying some new dunts? B & Q sell them in packs of 10. Lord Lucan advertises them. So I am led to believe. :Grin:

----------


## brokencross

> Try a different thickness of twine. Worked for me


Thanks for that.  New problem now, as the spool becomes empty the twine comes out too readily..think I'll revert to the good old shears.

----------


## joxville

> Thanks for that. New problem now, as the spool becomes empty the twine comes out too readily..think I'll revert to the good old shears.


 
Lol brokencross. Someone,somewhere has it in for you. :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Lady In Bed

> Thanks for that. New problem now, as the spool becomes empty the twine comes out too readily..think I'll revert to the good old shears.


 
Possibly the twine is not anchored to the spool which would cause this problem

----------


## jings00

> Ah, so there's the root of your problem percy. You bought the old GL546, well known in strimmer circles for being a temperamental blighter for only feeding out one line. You should have splashed out an extra 73p and got the GL746 BGT TXi with overhead solozapator. It works beautifully. In fact the lady next door has asked me to trim her bush with it.



hahahahahaha!!

----------


## Cattach

> This will probably get booted to gardening (or technical support??), but really it is a general cry for help.
> 
> Does anybody have a garden strimmer that does what it supposed to do regarding "self feeding cord".  i.e. when the strimmer cord gets short you are supposed to dunt the spring loaded button on the bottom on the ground and hey presto the cord feeds out "automatically" and is the cut to the right length by the sharp thingy on the guard.
> 
> I have access to 3 different types of strimmer and not one will autofeed.  I am sick fed up of having to sit down at regualr intervals and dismantle the strimmer head to find the cord which has disappeared.
> 
> Any suggestions.. ..please!?


If you are prepared to buy another strimmer then get a cordless one.  Cordless in two ways - a blade frather than a  piece of nylon and petrol or battery powered.  I leafte came in the door very recently for a battery one which I am considering.  Less than £40 and while it is an extra outlay I will, hopefully, save on buying nylon and keep my blood pressure down.

----------


## AfternoonDelight

> In fact the lady next door has asked me to trim her bush with it.


And have you duly obliged?   ::  ::

----------


## changilass

Gravel or cement the whole area and throw all the strimmers and other stuff in the bin.

----------


## joxville

> And have you duly obliged?


Yes,and her husband was very pleased too. The last time he tried it he damaged his wire.

----------


## joxville

> If you are prepared to buy another strimmer then get a cordless one. Cordless in two ways - a blade frather than a piece of nylon and petrol or battery powered. I leafte came in the door very recently for a battery one which I am considering. Less than £40 and while it is an extra outlay I will, hopefully, save on buying nylon and keep my blood pressure down.


If that fails just fetch the nylon and find a very high tree. :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## joxville

> Gravel or cement the whole area and throw all the strimmers and other stuff in the bin.


 
Are you suggesting he should lose the plot? Methinks he already has. :Grin:

----------


## percy toboggan

> Ah, so there's the root of your problem percy. You bought the old GL546, well known in strimmer circles for being a temperamental blighter for only feeding out one line. You should have splashed out an extra 73p and got the GL746 BGT TXi with overhead solozapator. It works beautifully. In fact the lady next door has asked me to trim her bush with it.


Made me laugh jox...thanks...couldn't  good rep you until I've 'spread it around' a bit. Oooer.

----------


## George Brims

> Have any of you tried buying some new dunts? B & Q sell them in packs of 10. Lord Lucan advertises them. So I am led to believe.


I have to admire the nerve of anyone who will type that word in an org posting, given how badly I type, and the proximity of "d" and "c" on a qwerty keyboard.

----------


## joxville

> I have to admire the nerve of anyone who will type that word in an org posting, given how badly I type, and the proximity of "d" and "c" on a qwerty keyboard.


 
One does try to live 'on the edge' so to speak. ::

----------


## gardeninginagale

> I have to admire the nerve of anyone who will type that word in an org posting, given how badly I type, and the proximity of "d" and "c" on a qwerty keyboard.


I have to agree. The number of times I have typed C & Q . . . .

----------

